# can someone tell me ANYTHING about how tshirts Are made e.g paper needed,printers,presses,inks even,



## 167157 (Feb 10, 2012)

1


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, it all depends on how you want to print. Each different method requires different equipment and supplies. Types are: screen printing, foil transfers, vinyl transfers, heat transfers, sublimation, and embroidery.

Once you get past the initial cost of equipment and supplies it is cheaper to do it yourself. However the equipment can be quite costly.

Bare minimum: computer, graphic vector software like adobe illustrator or Coreldraw, an Epson printer (C88+ for small prints - 8.5" x 11", or workforce 1100 which can do larger prints).

For heat transfers you will need transfer paper, a good supply of pigment ink, and a heat press.
For sublimation you will need sublimation paper, sublimation ink, white or very light 100% polyester shirts, and a heat press.
For vinyl transfers you will need a cutter/plotter, and a heat press.
For embroidery you will need digitizing software and an embroidery machine.
For foil and screen printing you will need an epson 1400 or larger, black ink, rip software, and a whole setup for screen printing (press, ink, squeegies, chemicals, exposure unit, flash dryer or conveyor dryer) and a heat press for the foil.

You can find videos of each of these on youtube and you can go to the main forum list and go to each individual type of printing and read up on the posts.


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

If you want to start a t-shirt line it's cheaper to outsource the printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> just wondering if any body can tell me ANYTHING about how tshirts Are made e.g paper needed,printers,presses,inks even,


These posts will cover your different printing options and the equipment needed: which printing method related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> Also wondering if it is cheaper to print tshirts myself or get a separate maufaturer.


You can find info on that here: diy vs outsource related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## 167157 (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought for heat transfers you needed to have a special printer that prints heat ink and transfer paper and a heat press? Can you transfer on any type of shirt?


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

well come to the wonderful world of tshirt printing. i believe there are over a million posts in this forum. months of valuable reading. the search field at the top will answer most of your questions and while you read you will answer ones you didnt even know you had. haha


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

pcmn28 said:


> I thought for heat transfers you needed to have a special printer that prints heat ink and transfer paper and a heat press? Can you transfer on any type of shirt?


For heat transfers you need a printer with pigment ink such as Epson C88+ or Epson workforce 1100. Epsons have print heads that work better with heat transfers. You also need heat transfer paper such as JPSS, and a heat press. Heat transfers will work with most cotton and cotton blend light colored shirts.


----------

